# Ack, 32 Watt balast failure in Aquapod 24g



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

This aquapod has two 32 watt bulbs. One is very intermittent in lighting.

Swappped bulbs same problem, hence it's the balast (or the connector which I think is unlikely).
The bulbs are 4 pin 32 watt.

The current balast seems to be available for about $6-$8 which seems a bit cheap for a decent balast. It is $20 with 4 pin connector for a replacement. I was wondering what people around here use to retrofit a hood with. 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mhoy (Jun 12, 2007)

Guess I'll answer my own post.  I ordered the exact same replacement balast from SunPark, Model LC 12014T. That plus a bit of time and it's fixed. (I purchased two balasts in case I need another one).

I also replaced the noisy fan with one that is a bit quieter while I had the top open.


----------

